
Jack Ma Sees Decades of Pain as Internet Upends Older Economy - eplanit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-23/jack-ma-sees-decades-of-pain-as-internet-upends-older-economy
======
intended
Rule of thumb- anytime people resort to "education Will solve this", they are
resorting to a non solution.

Education/retraining doesn't happen at the rate, at the scale, or in the time
people need it to.

